# Gewicht DH 2010



## Paskull (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 

suche schon ewig nach einer Gewichtsangabe für das 2010er DH.

Hat schon jemand Infos?


----------



## mindfactory (22. Dezember 2009)

Gewichtsangaben ganz einfach zu finden auf der Norco Seite
18,5kg in S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (22. Dezember 2009)

ähh ok wo genau? Habe da schon gesucht gehabt.

Aber Danke


----------



## mindfactory (22. Dezember 2009)

Steht bei den Geometrie Daten dabei!


----------

